
Bitcoin Pioneer Charlie Shrem Launches Private Equity fund on the Blockchain - TGilmour
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-charlie-shrem-launch-intellisys-capital/
======
davidgerard
> Announced at CoinDesk On Tap in New York today, the venture is Shrem's first
> since his first startup BitInstant shut down amid regulatory concerns.

specifically, _the founder going to jail for money laundering_.

good Lord, Bitcoiners are gullible.

